# Ewe and Lamb



## rockdoveranch (Jul 12, 2011)

This is KL:







This is KL's lamb looking for the door out:


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 12, 2011)

I think KL wants her out too.    how much longer do you think?


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol, just can't seem to find it yet! Hope everything goes well! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 12, 2011)

I think she has about 5 more days.

I am trying to find a picture of KL when she was a baby.  So far I have found a picture of her when she was about a year old standing with her mother when her mother was giving birth to KLL.  

KL is one of my favorite ewes.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Bossroo (Jul 13, 2011)

Is that dread locks that I see on this pregnant and bare foot ewe ?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 13, 2011)

I think she is going for the Rastafarian look.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 13, 2011)

Once again I thought I posted, and once again there is no post.  Rural Dial-Up!  Gotta love it!  Right?  

Thanks for the giggles Boss and Carolina!  

This is KL on the left when she was just a little lamb chop -






And in 2007 when she was a yearling with her mom who had just given birth -






And here she is today looking like a camel with a blimp body -






She better be carrying twins in there.  If not, it is gonna be one big baby!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 14, 2011)

She looks like she's balancing on an exercise ball


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 14, 2011)

she is HUGE!! She better have a set of twins in there!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 14, 2011)

> She looks like she's balancing on an exercise ball


  yet she looks so serene while doing it, what a sweet face.

And now I am in KL watch mode-


----------



## carolinagirl (Jul 14, 2011)

Lol....yeah now that Themla is finally done, we will all spend our days waiting for KL's baby to make her big escape!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 14, 2011)

I am feeling a little guilty here, sort of like a mother who is favoring one child over another, as we have several ewes that should lamb soon.  Last night when we were putting the ewes and lambs up I saw a blackbelly's right side poke way, WAY out and go totally crazy then settle down and go away.  We did not think she was even pregnant.    

KL is one of my favorites, as is her sister born the following year.  With the exception of one ram lamb, all our babies born in April are very plain.  We are hoping for flashy ones and blackbellies this time around because the RIGHT ram bred with the girls . . . bad sheep management on our part by not removing a ram lamb soon enough.

My superstitious side is hoping I have not brought myself bad luck for posting a before picture.


----------



## damummis (Jul 14, 2011)

Gladly awaiting KL's little one/s with you.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup I'll be checking this thread more often, now that Thelma and her babies are all doing good.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 18, 2011)

Let us know how it goes. I have plenty of time to check now that i am done watching thelma!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 19, 2011)

Update?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 21, 2011)

did you say in five days?


----------

